# Karte für Harburger Berge



## Kammili (22. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

da meine Freunde und ich uns in den
Harburger Bergen nicht so gut auskennen und 
wir die letzten male nur so ohne plan gefahren sind,
benötigen wir jetzt die Hilfen mit einer Karte.
Wir wollen ja nicht immer nur stehen und rätsel, wo wir jetzt am
besten fahren können...

Also wenn ihr eine gute offroad karte habt meldet euch
bitte...

Gruss
Kammili


----------



## madbull (22. September 2003)

In der Kärntner Hütte verkaufen sie eine, die ist wohl gut geeignet. Kostet so um die fünf oder sechs Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (22. September 2003)

...oder schließt euch doch einfach einer der vielen angebotenen Touren an, da entdeckt ihr bestimmt mehr Trails als auf sonner Karte...

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Rabbit (22. September 2003)

*tztztz*

Ein Benehmen haben meine "Buddys"  hier wieder ...

Herzlich willkommen im Forum der IBC. Ich hoffe Du wirst hier in Zukunft viel Spaß haben und alles finden, wonach Du suchst.

Mit der Karte hat Madbull recht. Die bekommst Du entwerder in der Kärtner Hütte, bei Dr. Götze LAND&KARTE oder in jedem Buchladen deiner Wahl, weil das "Teil" hat nämlich einen Titel und eine ISBN-Nummer 

"Radeln & Wandern durch die HARBURGER BERGE" im M 1:25.000
Carl H. Brütt Verlag Hamburg - ISBN 3-932095-03-0

Gruß, 
Harry

P.S.: Buddy hat natürlich auch Recht, viele Trails sind auf keiner Karte und die lernt man sicher besser kennen, wenn man sie sich zeigen läßt


----------



## MTS325 (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ....viele Trails sind auf keiner Karte und die lernt man sicher besser kennen, wenn man sie sich zeigen läßt  *



Einige Trails stehen auch aus gutem Grund in keiner Karte. Von wegen Schlüsselbein-Faktor und so. 
Als Ex-Oberharzer hab ich die HaBes erstmal belächelt, aber mittlerweile hat sich das um 100% gedreht. Das ein richtig geiles Gelände hier.


----------



## Rabbit (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MTS325 _
> *Einige Trails stehen auch aus gutem Grund in keiner Karte. Von wegen Schlüsselbein-Faktor und so.
> *


Nun fang Du nicht auch noch damit an 

Hoffe wir sehen uns mal in den HaBes und fahren vielleicht auch mal zusammen in den Harz. Da mußt Du dich schließlich auskennen!

Gruß 
Harry


----------



## MTS325 (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Da mußt Du dich schließlich auskennen!*



Mein mühsam erstrampeltes Wegenetz für den Bereich des Nationalparks kann ich in die Tonne treten.  
Ich war letzten Sommer mal wieder da und war etwas erstaunt wie viele Wege einfach vollkommen zugewachsen sind -darunter auch breite Forstautobahnen. Weg. Einfach weg. <kopfkratz>


----------



## snody (24. September 2003)

Huhu, hier mal der Link zur Übersicht des LVA S-H

http://www.lverma.schleswig-holstein.de/pdf/tk25blattuebersicht.pdf

Dr. Götz kann das natürlich auch alles besorgen, aber trotzdem...

Gruß     Jerome


----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von soelli _
> *Huhu, hier mal der Link zur Übersicht des LVA S-H*


Seit wann liegen die Harburger bzw. das Gebiet der Schwarzen Berge in Schleswig-Holstein? 

@Kammili: Die von soelli 'präsentierten' Karten sind dann natürlich die offiziellen topografischen Karten im M 1:25.000 von den Vermessungsämtern. Dort sind aber m.E. die Wanderwege und deren Bezeichnung nicht eingetragen!
In der von mir genannten Karte aber eben doch, und das hilft oft bei der Orientierung. Wer weiß schon, was der weiße Pfeil mit der Bezeichnung WFR bedeuten soll?

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## snody (24. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich denke die von Rabbit genannte Karte ist sicherlich für den Zweck besser geeignet, bin mir aber auch sicher das solche "Radwanderkarten" eben auf den topographischen Karten beruhen.

Also ich empfehle die Karten einfach um einen guten Überblick über ein Gebiet zu bekommen was Höhenmeter u.s.w. betrifft, falls das auf den Radwanderkarten nicht eingezeichnet ist.

Wenn ja, dann gut und viel Spass beim erkundschaften 

Falls ich mal in die Harburger Berge komme, werde ich mich aber einer Tour anschliessen, sicher besser als jede Karte.

Jerome


----------

